# AJs and wahoo



## bogey201 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hit the first wreck about 9am. Caught 7 AJs 3 keepers in about an hour. After that headed out to the edge and trolled for about an hour and a half then got our first wahoo. Trolled for about another hour and half then took another wahoo. A 58 incher. Couldn't ask for a better day.


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice job ....especially on them 'hoos....love 'em!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats some Reel Time Fishin very nice haul guys


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I guess I know what I'm doing the next weather window! What was the water temp out there?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice trip


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

What gear did you catch the Wahoo on? I think that's my goal this summer is to catch a Wahoo out of the bay boat!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a catch & GREAT PIC! Praying we do as good next trip....CONGRATS :notworthy:


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

What gear did you catch the Wahoo on?


----------



## bogey201 (Feb 3, 2016)

Water temp was about 68-69. Caught the first one on a tld 30 and second on a tld 50


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Fantastic bag of March fish. Y'all are setting the bar pretty high for early season fishing! Great work - thanks for the post and pics, makes being at work a little more bearable.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Lure


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Proud of my lil brother! We broke his new Cape in the right way! Nolan was down from Indiana and the wind finally laid down and Ronnie was ready. Worked the AJs over and Ronnie and Nolan manhandled a couple nice Hooters! Proud of both of them! Here's a couple more pics from our trip.


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

One more


----------



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Last one


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice trip guys, looks like you will be treating your bellies to some good eats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch capt!


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

That's my previous boat! Looks like ya'll are better at catching fish on it than I was!


----------



## Overtime153 (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice guys...great job!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice trip. AJ dip and grilled hoo. ummmmmm


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

How far out ? Thanks


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding trip Congrats! What did the Hoo's weight ?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think they mean what did you catch the hoo's on. 
What trolling bait?


----------

